
New "Devil Worm" Is Deepest-Living Animal - iamwil
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/06/110601-deepest-worm-earth-devil-science-animals-life/
======
Alex3917
This is cool. The tip of its head looks like the front of the boring machines
that drill subway tunnels.

------
annableker
What a pleasant creature. It's so cute :)

